

I was wrong about the iPad - About 76,500 results - andrewstuart
http://www.google.com/search?q=%22i+was+wrong+about+the+ipad%22

======
c23gooey
i dont think the number of results equates to the number of people who were
unhappy with the iPad but are now supporters.

also, i think noteworthy is the converse of the searched statement - "i was
right about the iPad" only produces 9 results

